# Trailer woes -Bought a trailer..YAY! :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

In April i was way too busy to look for a trailer. Well time is running out, and I have a limited budget to work with since we have some big things we're getting ready to do soon <new roof on our house, and may be starting the process to bring my husband's parents here to the US YEAY!!! >

I've found some trailers, but can never seem to get the first dibs on them. I really don't think I want a horse trailer right now, I need something light weight for my v6 SUV.

So I am hoping and praying to look at this one for $450 it's 5x10









If I bought this, any ideas on how to make an inexpensive pen for goats? We need something for 5 young boer does.

Here's my idea.

Get some pallets, take some boards off/make them lighter, nail them together like a rectangle probably 4x8 and put a piece of OSB over the top and nail it down. put a piece of OSB on the bottom or hay/straw, then get something to tie it down so it doesn't slide around.

Just thought I'd get opinions before getting a trailer like this. THere is another trailer I am going to inquire about but it's nearly 2 hours away, and might be hard to go look at/won't go with my husband's schedule.

I posted a thread in the meat section about trailers I'd considered in the past/missed out on, but thought I'd post here since I know more people probably look here, and someone might have some ideas that I haven't considered


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Trailer woes*

I have seen ppl make trailer pens out of panels. Not sure how it's done I'm sure you could look it up. They make them were you can remove them. Just a thought good luck!!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Trailer woes*

If you could find a dog kennel to fit on that it would work (then tarp it for protection).

I picked up a stock cage at the local feed store to fit in my Avalanche, since it is a smaller bed it fit perfectly. You could probably fit two of those on that trailer but the cost is a little higher (I got mine on clearance for $169).

The stock panels could also work with some bolt cutters and wire up the sides and top good. Then use some swivel clips to make a door that would open. Secure it down with some U bolts to the floor. That would probably be the cheapest option unless you find a used kennel that is going for cheap.

Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes*

Thanks for the ideas! I have been keeping my eyes open for a used goat tote too.
The doelings are 45-60lbs. right now - 5 of them. I'd love to have something I could divide into 2 parts as 2 of the doelings don't really get along, but as long as they have a big enough area to ride comfortably, they should be fine.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Trailer woes*

Yep your trailer and cage idea would work fine


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Trailer woes*

Ok I had to post again as this is what my other half said he would do ... 

I'd get lengths of angle-line steel welded to the corner frames. How ever high you want then just use treated pine planks to put a couple of lengths down the sides. You could use the planks to make a roof as well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes*

Thanks keren! We don't have anything to weld with, but my dad does and is good at that kind of stuff, so depending on if this kind of trailer works out, I could see if he can come down and give us a hand


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes*

We had someone pick up a goat with a trailer like that. They have made a frame with 2 X 4s and then the front and sides where plywood. Their top was open, and they tied the goat in there, but I wouldn't recommmend that lol. You could paint the plywood too. I see a lot of scrap lumber on craigslist all the time around here for free, you might find some materials there.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes*

Thanks Maggie! Yeah I don't recommend tying them either LOL Especially 5 doelings haha. We have some left over wire fence 2x4 squares so they can't get their head out, I was thinking if we made a 'crate' out of pallets, we could make a frame for the door and use the wire so it's not heavy, hinges and locks wouldn't be a problem to get.

Of course now I need the trailer LOL I'm hoping they reply to my email so we can go look at it this afternoon or tomorrow afternoon since it's in our town/area somewhere.

We're supposed to take the doelings either Thurs or Sat for their health certificate/1 needs a state tag they use for showing,since we opted not to register her right now. So if I don't have anything by then, I'll have to do the only alternative thing I can think of....get ready to laugh...heh.
We'll put the back seat down in my SUV, spread some tarps and some bedding, and turn them loose...LOL Which means I can only take one if my kids to help me....OMG....THIS could get extremely....interesting....and not something I really want to do! But has to get done.
We've done it with 3 doelings before, but 5?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Trailer woes*

i always tie mine.up while travelling, stops them fighting each other and moving.around too much


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes*

OIC, I've never done that, but then we've never had an issue before.

I guess this person sold the trailer, which stinks, they could have at least told me since I had inquired and they had replied...oh well I'll keep looking


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes*

Well....I found a trailer I really like that looks lightweight and in good shape. It's more than what our budget will probably allow though, but I'd at least like to try and look at it, and who knows....We were hoping 500-600 at most, and they want almost $1000 for it.
I don't know that we can really talk them down, but I've seen others just like this for $700-800 and those had the shutters that you can close, etc.









There are a couple more kind of 'ugly' trailers I've inquired about, but I am sure they've probably been sold. I don't mind an ugly trailer as long as it's not all rusted out - some ugly trailers can be sanded and painted 

Otherwise....

I may inquire about this one, but I won't pay what they are asking, as I don't think it's worth what they are asking









Also wondered what you guys thought of these last two....they are cage trailers. My concern is them being strong or the floor giving way later from rust, etc. If I got something like that I'd be putting OSB down on the floor and either some thick plastic or tarp. 
I like the smaller one, and I'm sure we could put up something to block the wind, and figure something out for rain IF we considered it. I bet we could talk the price down a little as well...










I believe the big one is 12ft long and 8ft tall, so I am guessing the other is probably 8ft? I'd be more interested in the small one I think, but here's the big one...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Trailer woes*

With those cage trailers I just don't like the floor or How tall they are.I have been looking for a cheap one and am having problems as well. Good luck in your search.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Trailer woes*

I sure like the little horse trailer looking one, if the floor is good. Could you meet them in the middle? Trailers like that are very expensive new. Around here there just aren't any used ones available. I like the double sets of wheels, that is a lot safer.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes*

Yeah I am not a fan of the floor on the cage trailer, the only way I'd consider it is if I put wood flooring, I was just thinking something simple like OSB. It's a last 'alternative'. I emailed the woman with the horse trailer back, and asked if the price was firm, so I am waiting to see if she replys. I may just give her a call. It's more than what we really want to pay, but I really do like it over anything else I've enquired about.

I hope your able to find something Roger. If we had a decent truck it wouldn't be as hard, we could have picked up a smaller livestock trailer, like 12ft perhaps, but they are just too heavy for the SUV.

Jan - This area is considered 'horse capitol of the world' with around 500 horse farms in the area. Either the price is more than our budget, or a majority of the trailers are just too big, many of the larger ones. I know there are trailers in our price range out there, just finding them is the problem


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes*

Okay so we went and looked at the white trailer today, it's okay, small, lightweight which is what we need. It's been painted sometime recently/past few years, but overall for what we want it for it should do just fine. They came off the price, but not enough where my husband thought it was worth the purchase - one of the wheels was missing a lugnut, and the tires have some wear/rot. 
Is it normal for the back tire to be larger than the front tire? I don't know a thing about trailers...

They came down to $700, which is the most we'd even consider. What do you all think? I'd love opinions.

Here's more pics


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Trailer woes - opinion on trailer 5/14*

I"m afraid I know nothing about trailers... but it sure looks pretty!
M.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Trailer woes - opinion on trailer 5/14*

Do you know the brand/specifications?
M.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes - opinion on trailer 5/14*

Thanks, I think it's okay looking especially for what we're wanting it for. I don't know the brand/maker, sorry.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Trailer woes - opinion on trailer 5/14*

I like the second last one and you could pretty it up and make it wind proof. And put a better floor down.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes - opinion on trailer 5/14*

It is not normal for the rear tire to be bigger, it looks like it is making the trailer slope to the front which I would think would put extra weight on the hitch of the towing vehicle, not to mention I don't think it would be very comfortable for an animal to try to balance in. I don;t think I would put a horse in it but I think it would be ok for goats as they are lighter and less powerful.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trailer woes - opinion on trailer 5/14*

I think I do like the last one better...doesn't appear to need to be altered except for the tire size and theres space in the front for the goats and your kids show supplies.

However, the flat utility trailer would work too, even making a panel pen or a pallet pen would take some time and materials but would also serve the purpose you need it for...and a flat trailer would be able to haul quite a few bales of hay if you'd need to use it that way.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Trailer woes - opinion on trailer 5/14*

I would go that one if it were me  Seeing better photos of it (silly me didnt look at the second page sorry) it would be just right for goats


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes - opinion on trailer 5/14*

THANK YOU SO MUCH I appreciate everyone's input! Never buying a trailer before I never know what to look for. 
You know when we went to look at the white trailer, I never thought to check the tire size...It seems as though they were the same, but might be different. I was told if they are different, the rim's look the same so all we'd have to do is find some cheap used tires to fix that problem. The tires look to have some wear so we'd probably end up buying used replacements anyway <but for any used horse trailer for that price your probably looking at it needing something>

My husband is at work, so we'll talk about it tomorrow. If we do go look at it again we'll definitely hook it up to see how it feels. We didn't open the back door, it was at a business and backed up to some bushes and we didn't have much time to look at it <grocery and hubby had to get home so he could get ready for work>. Overall, I like it, it's not 'beautiful' but seems as if it's been fixed up nice for what we're wanting it for.

Fingers crossed


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes - opinion on trailer 5/14*

It does look the tires are different size, they should not be. They probably just through whatever they had around on it so they didn't have to put more money into it. I would not put one of my horses in there but looks safe enough for goats. Just make sure there isn't any rot on the floor boards, I'd hate to deal with replacing that. I don't think I would feel comfortable hauling goats in those cages trailers, they just look so unsafe to me. Maybe its the tiny tires :shrug: I'd pick either the horse trailer or the utility trailer.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes - opinion on trailer 5/14*

Thanks Maggie! Yeah I am not real big on the cage trailers either. It seems as if when we saw the horse trailer the tires matched, but maybe they didn't, we were only there for a few minutes. The floor looked good, but if we take the offer we'll check it over again really good just to make sure. I'm pretty sure she said she used this to haul goats now and then. They painted it, and the inside is nice and clean.

If we look at the 5x8 utility trailer it will be $400-450 for the ones I've found, then supplies to either build a pen, or $100 each for 2 of those great big great dane size dog cages, so really it would cost about the same as buying this horse trailer. BUT, making sure the tires match, and we'd eventually have to put tires on it <but again all the horse trailers I've seen in our price range the tires were the same or worse>.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Trailer woes - opinion on trailer 5/14*

I just don't think the cage trailers would be good. Other than the tires, the horse trailer looks ok in the pictures. I would make sure the wood floor is good. I would find out when the tires were put on. We just replaced 9 year old tires and we really should have replaced them sooner. Luckily we never hauled anything heavy. That one front tire almost looks like a spare tire that was never replace with a proper tire.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes - opinion on trailer 5/14*

Thanks Karen, the tires are my only real concern with the trailer, the floor looked good, but we'd double check that. The tires look like they have a bit of dry rot, but I've seen worse on that part, as long as we can find some used tires for it. 
Everything else in our budget price is a rust bucket pretty much  And the tires look the same or worse. I won't know if we'll consider this one until my husband wakes up, but I hope we might take another look at it, it's not too sad looking, and would definitely suit our needs. We're running out of time to find something. The kids have to take their goats to a 4-H meeting in a couple of weeks, and there is no way we'd alll fit in the SUV...someone would have to ride on the hood...lol


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Trailer woes - opinion on trailer 5/14*

I would be sure to look at the underside of the trailer to make sure the frame looks solid. That can be a big problem if it isn't. Tires should be the same size, but like you said, not hard to replace with some new used ones.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Trailer woes - opinion on trailer 5/14*

With any used trailer purchase, you have to check under the bed, were the upper part connects to the lower (frame?). If the connection is rusty, it can break loose. We helped a couple on the road, years ago, with that problem, it kinda looked like the "chassis" was pointed slightly "off" from the frame. Sorry, I'm not explaining right, but you get my drift? We had to bring our trailer out and take their horses to my farm while the welder fixed the problem...several days. He said they were only a few miles from having a catastrophic event, the whole top with the horses would have been thrown onto the highway!

Hey, pennypasture, we had the same thought!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Trailer woes - opinion on trailer 5/14*

This may sound silly but have you ever seen small truck beds turned into trailers? Just an idea as around these country parts it is seen alot with small camper tops on them too.

On a side note a guy just came last week to pick up a goat I had sold him. They didn't have a goat box or trailer and I could not haul the 4 hour drive for them. So the guy went to TSC and got a goat panel. He had some 2 x 4's left from a fencing project and and pool cover and bungees. TSC employees let him use some wire cutters there and for $80 he made this very nice looking goat box! They covered the top and side with the pool cover leaving the back open to keep her from getting too cold with the wind.

Oh and depending on how handy your hubby or father is you could always get a used axle from a junk yard and build a little pull behind out of it too. Put a tongue, some framing, floor supports etc.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes - opinion on trailer 5/14*

Thanks DDFN! I have seen those, but haven't seen any locally, more like 2+ hours away. 
I think we may pass on the white horse trailer, I like it, but the front tires are smaller, and we'd most likely have to replace all the tires...

I think if we can't find a horse trailer we'll get a 5x10 or possibly a 5x8 Utility trailer and build a pen on it. Personally a horse trailer would be great, but trying to stay within our budget isn't giving a lot of options.

I never thought finding something would be so hard! It's a bit frustrating to say the least. But, I'll just keep looking, and this evening I'll google ideas for building crates we can put on a utility trailer. I don't want anything real heavy or permanent if we get a utility trailer, but I want something that will be safely secured down.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes - opinion on trailer 5/14*

Sure wish you were closer, I keep seeing cheap little trailers on craigslist and think of you everytime!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes - opinion on trailer 5/14*

Have you thought about seeing if you could just rent someone's horse trailer for the day when you need it?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes - opinion on trailer 5/14*

Thanks Maggie! Wish I was closer too, I'd be coming over and stalking your goats with my camera LOL ?

We thought about renting, but we'd love to have a trailer for other things too if possible, or if we need to take to auction, or anything of that sort.

I found a trailer that I want to go see, it's not sold and looks to be perfect for what we're looking for, fingers crossed! It's about an hour drive, so not too bad.

He can't figure out why the image is so small, but I like it even with the small pic. He said the only thing it needs is one tire, but he has 3 tires he'd throw in with it, the others are fine. He said no rust on the trailer, good sturdy and pulls really good.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trailer woes - found another of interest 5/20*

Looks like a possibility!! And you can easily tarp it too. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes - found another of interest 5/20*

Thanks Liz! I am waking my husband up in a few minutes. Kind of a delimma today, but I think we can work it in, we have to take my son shopping to get something nice to wear to his 5th grade graduation tomorrow night, my nephews have their First Confession at church and a dinner party afterwards this evening.  I gave up a chance to shoot steeplechasing today to wait for the trailer op, and take my son shopping, so I feel guilty for not covering it <volunteer as all the $$ from it goes to charity>, also know I am missing out too. BUT...family first


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes - found another of interest 5/20*

Well looks like we are going to go pick it up tomorrow! Other people are interested, but he said if we guaranteed we'd buy it he'd save it for us for tomorrow! Fingers crossed that all works out! We definitely want it! Only reason we can't get it today is well...banks are closed, and we don't have all the cash, so we'll get it out tomorrow on our way to pick it up


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trailer woes -planning to get it tomorrow! *

I truly hope it works out for you! :leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trailer woes -planning to get it tomorrow! *

Well we bought the last trailer I posted about! :leap: It's much bigger than I thought, but at least we don't have to worry about where we can put stuff LOL

The only thing it needs is some WD-40 for the sliding door. Has a small place in the door, but nothing we will worry about. Later we may sand and paint the racks.

Of course no sooner did we get home than my kids made themself right at home with it :laugh:




























The only other problem we have is tail lights...he said the lights work as far as he knows, but we can't find a hook up on our SUV. I might take it to the auto store and see if we're missing it somewhere, or if it doesn't have a wiring harness. It has a tow package, so you'd think it would have a hookup for trailer lights! :hair:

Worse comes to worse we can just buy those magnetic flashers to put on the back, but trailer lights would be nice!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeh, you have to install the "plug in" for the lights. Shouldn't cost too much. I don't try to deal with electric because you can "mess up" you car lights if you don't do it right. But, my son did mine.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Yay! very nice!
M.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ummm And here i thought the trailer was for your other kids :laugh: 

Nice trailer! It is pretty easy to wire for lights but i normally let the hubby do it. If you get it wired and the trailer lights don't work you can get a set for like $14 at TSC or Home Depot and add on to the trailer. I added high lights on a old bumper pull we had so I could see them at night since it had no running lights like the gooseneck.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats! Glad you were finally able to find something!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks good I am glad you were able to get one. A new paint job down the road will make it look like a brand new trailer but it looks good for now. Going to an auto store they should be able to hook the lights up pretty cheaply and fast.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Roger! We took all the girls inside before the kids worked with them and they just stood there like...what's next? LOL

I did take the SUV by the auto parts store to see if they could figure it out. He said that it has wiring, but no plug and recommended a trailer/hitch place, but they are saying $75 to install a plug on it. Too expensive? Or does that sound okay? I don't know anything about this stuff so I wouldn't know. She said $20 for parts, $50 <1 hour> labor, and $5 shop fee.
I may call around tomorrow.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I would almost call around and see if there is any other place and check their prices even if it is a ways away just so you know if that's a good price. It sounds about right as far as the charges but I feel like it is a 20 minute job not 1 whole hour.


----------

